
Google reportedly dropping the Nexus brand name from its phones - zeveb
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/30/12712722/google-new-nexus-phones-brand-name-change
======
zeveb
If they really move away from a stock Android experience, then I honestly
don't know what sort of smartphone I'll buy next. Maybe I won't even buy one.

Smartphones are rapidly becoming anti-fun for me. I just want a portable web
browser, music player and phone.

